# root bound in net pots ?



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 30, 2010)

as some of you may know, i've recently planted all my DNA freebies and they are currently in veg..my question is about clones becoming root bound during flowering. they are being vegged in 6" net pots and will be flowered in 10" meshbottom pots. does it sound like i would run into rootbound problems ??? i wanna work out the kinks early...also the tray can fill to as high as 6" of water to wet higher roots.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 30, 2010)

PUFF MONKEY,

I don't think you can root bind a plant in a net pot and hydro because the roots grow through the pot into tray.  However, I keep seeing more experienced growers saying that too small of pots will stunt the growth of the plant, so maybe.  Hopefully some one who knows will answer your question.

I have a different question about what you are doing and if you want me to I can start a different thread.  If you are concerned about the 6" being too small, why not just switch them to the bigger pots right away?

Second, how do you transplant from a 6" net pot into a 10" net bottom pot?  How do you get the roots back through the net pot without damaging them?

Finally, is a net bottom pot one with solid side walls and a net bottom?  If so what is the reason for using it to flower but not to veg too?

Thanks.

Great smoking.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 30, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> PUFF MONKEY,
> I don't think you can root bind a plant in a net pot and hydro because the roots grow through the pot into tray.
> Finally, is a net bottom pot one with solid side walls and a net bottom?
> quote]
> ...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 30, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> PUFF MONKEY,
> 
> I don't think you can root bind a plant in a net pot and hydro because the roots grow through the pot into tray. However, I keep seeing more experienced growers saying that too small of pots will stunt the growth of the plant, so maybe. Hopefully some one who knows will answer your question.
> 
> ...


i have to veg clones in 6" because i can't fit 18 10" pots in my little 3x3 veg tray ..a net pot is basically a sturdy plastic net..the mesh bottom pots are the ones with solid walls....the reason i ask about rootbinding is because in one of my larger plants, when i pour water in from the top the rock tend to float out because the root mass is blocking the water from draining fast enough..my clones will only reach a 3rd of the size of the forementioned plant though.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 30, 2010)

Puff Monkey,


Second, how do you transplant from a 6" net pot into a 10" net bottom pot? How do you get the roots back through the net pot without damaging them?

I am still puzzled how you transplant from a net pot without damaging the roots.

Great smoking.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 30, 2010)

I thought the only reason you needed to transplant a pot from a net pot in hydro is to give it a stronger base, because the secondary roots are thin and not like the tap root so they dont get stuck in the pots?

if that was the case you could just put it in a bigger net pot with the smaller pot still there and fill in with hydroton couldnt you?


----------



## dragracer (Jan 30, 2010)

that is exactly what I do, but what do us newbies know?????


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 31, 2010)

hi there everybody, i got a couple crazy pics here for a discussion along these lines. i dunno about rootbound in a net pot because i have a job that takes me away from home for near 2 weeks at a time and i tried putting a little dip/cream cheese container in the net pot first and then a few pellets, the plant and pellets on top. my thinking was in case of emergency there may be a day or two of water trapped in the containers to keep the girls alive till i get home(due to previous incident with tragic ending  ). so the end result was this...

pics 1-4 are the root mass and the plant it came from 5+6 are pics of four plants growing in a pot and the plants produced and the last pic is a bud from one of the four.(3 left cuz one hermied and had to go)











so i dunno what to say, maybe i will wait for a little more discussion. i had 8 pots like this and the only one to flow over was the one with the 4 plants. i run a top feed drip 24/7 and have my rez's aerated with an air pump and aquarium stones.:48: happy growing.


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 31, 2010)

Puff, when I was switching to hydro, I didnt know if I wanted a flood tray or the Ebb & Grow system.. What made up my mind was the fact that ebb & Grow uses 2 gallon buckets, plenty of room for a huge plant..

Also remember, square pots take up less room for the same amount of media, try some 7 or 8 in square pots, most of those are at least 2 gallons...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 5, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> Puff Monkey,
> 
> 
> Second, how do you transplant from a 6" net pot into a 10" net bottom pot? How do you get the roots back through the net pot without damaging them?
> ...


sorry for the late reply...i just set the 6" inside the 10" and fill around it with hydroton.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 5, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Puff, when I was switching to hydro, I didnt know if I wanted a flood tray or the Ebb & Grow system.. What made up my mind was the fact that ebb & Grow uses 2 gallon buckets, plenty of room for a huge plant..
> 
> Also remember, square pots take up less room for the same amount of media, try some 7 or 8 in square pots, most of those are at least 2 gallons...


actually, square pots take up less room and hold MORE medium lol..


----------

